# IS my ravenwing even harder to play now??



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

So as i work through the new rule book..and look at the armies i own..and how they book will effect the...i feel now that my full Raven wing and to that aspect all bike armies, got majorly nerfed.

Now running a full Ravenwing army was difficult enough expensive high cost low model count..elite army..but always fun to play

So why do i fell its almost unplayable now?? simple
being skilled riders..and the utilizing the dark shroud...tactically the JINK save was so important to the army's survivability.

Now with the change to the JINK rule having to declare JINK before rolls to hit are made and suffer snap shots...most of the time our total army will be on snap shots for the game...remembering we are not a CC army..yes i now we still have Armour save etc but with the amount of high AP weapns out there i find im jinking alot...

what do you guys think...IT make the banner of devestation not really worth it now..twin link on 6S..for 65 points......?

this in to a rant but just more a question for combined minds...


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, I suppose the answer there is... how often do you NEED the 4++ cover save instead of your 3+ armor save? Considering the nature of bikes and the armies that use them, I'm not sure if there are any armies that MUST rely on that cover save... so I don't think it's that bad. In the times where you know your armor won't hold, you Jink... it's the bike equivalent of going to ground.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Well, I suppose the answer there is... how often do you NEED the 4++ cover save instead of your 3+ armor save? Considering the nature of bikes and the armies that use them, I'm not sure if there are any armies that MUST rely on that cover save... so I don't think it's that bad. In the times where you know your armor won't hold, you Jink... it's the bike equivalent of going to ground.


this is true....nut lets say a good player will make shots at several unit causing you to jink...(of course with high ap) on the next round our units will be nigh on usless...unless we can get them into CC them hit and run...we are after all mainly shooty


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Use terrain, line of sight, eat a shot......


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, it depends on what you're playing, and who you're playing against. Are you using Deathwing? If so, then they're not firing their high AP weapons at your Terminators. Are you using entirely Ravenwing? Then they must be hurling shots at a LOT of targets. If they have enough guns to make your entire army link, you might have bigger issues.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Well, it depends on what you're playing, and who you're playing against. Are you using Deathwing? If so, then they're not firing their high AP weapons at your Terminators. Are you using entirely Ravenwing? Then they must be hurling shots at a LOT of targets. If they have enough guns to make your entire army link, you might have bigger issues.


i play a full ravenwing army for it challenging difficulty.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

How many models at what point level. What army is tossing so much high AP out that you spend the game jinking?


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

ususally 2k i have about 25 to 30 models...but im now try to fit in the stormwing formation...

as for the High ap..i was usuing extrem case..but in my shop ususally ig..and tau with all riptides..ect


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kinda sounds like you're making it harder on yourself. 7th has raised some...issues with my list building personally, I'm sure if you posted the list you were having trouble with people would be more able to help you out with tactics for it (or potential changes to make it more efficient).


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Kinda sounds like you're making it harder on yourself. 7th has raised some...issues with my list building personally, I'm sure if you posted the list you were having trouble with people would be more able to help you out with tactics for it (or potential changes to make it more efficient).


oh im not having trouble....it was just a thought that i had..and was just putting it out there to get other thoughts on it


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

fatmantis said:


> oh im not having trouble


Quite apt thread title then...

*backs away slowly*


----------

